# Flat Pedals



## Jim77 (24 Jan 2009)

I have got a new MTB and it came with clipless pedals. I have never used clipless before and although I want to in the future while I am getting use to the bike (my first full suspension) and some new trails I want to put some flat pedals on it for the first couple of months before I try clipless.

I want some that are fairly big as I am a size 10 and will be wearing either trainers or boots prob. Unless you think I should buy some proper cycling shoes. Anyway , could someone recommend me some decent grippy flat pedals. At the moment I am considering some DMR V8s but any view on these or others would be very helpful.

Thanks.
- James


----------



## Steve Austin (24 Jan 2009)

V8's are about the best around at the price they are. 

but you can get a wellgo v12 copy for less at CRC.


----------



## Jim77 (24 Jan 2009)

What about :

Specialized LO PRO MAG 2 PLATFORM PEDALS? They are a bit more expensive but are they worth the extra?


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> V8's are about the best around at the price they are.
> 
> but you can get a wellgo v12 copy for less at CRC.



+1 for DMR V8s. Yes, the Wellgo copies look the same, but the V8s have a grease port which means you can force new grease into the spindles purging shite out the other end. Get the silver polished ones....all the others lose paint on the first ride and look scruffy. (Same with the Wellgos by the way)

As for performance, I too have big feet (10.5) and so far can't fault the flatties. I match the pedals with a pair of skate shoes with honeycomb soles on dry days, and a pair of walking trainers when things get sloppy.


----------



## maurice (25 Jan 2009)

V8's have a relatively small cage, if you have big feet you're better off with another pedal. The bearings are also very hit and miss, mine were awful and needed constant adjustment. Seems to be a quality control issue as some riders have no problems and others have lots.

In hindsight I would have got something like Gusset Slim Jim mags.

But tbh, don't spend too much, clipless is far superior for XC once you've got over the beginner stage. Flat pedals also have a nasty tendancy of gouging your shins too, I once spent a very uncomfortable 20 minutes having an A&E nurse scrub the mud out of a shin laceration with a brillo pad. It got quite warm


----------



## Jim77 (25 Jan 2009)

Has anyone tried those specialized ones (Lo Pro Mag 2 Platform Pedals) ? 

I will check out all the others ones recommended too, thanks for you advice so far chaps.


----------



## Cyclista (26 Jan 2009)

Another one who had nothing but trouble with the V8's, moved onto Shimano DX and have had no problems ever since, now over a years use, on 2 of different bikes, however one of the guys in my LBS had a pair that had to be sent back after about a weeks use due to a dodgy set of bearings, but the replacements have been fine ever since, personally I doubt I'll buy another set of flats other than these, I think they're great! 

If you're considering the V8 then it may be worth looking at the V12 as well, slightly bigger platform, slightly better build, but more money....


----------



## barq (26 Jan 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> but you can get a wellgo v12 copy for less at CRC.



If these are for a couple of months until you go clipless then I'd go with Steve's suggestion.


----------



## Dinger (26 Jan 2009)

I just swapped over to V8's and was impressed with them. It was a nasty wet day and my feet stuck like glue to the pedals, well when I was not falling off anyway


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2009)

Dinger said:


> I just swapped over to V8's and was impressed with them. It was a nasty wet day and my feet stuck like glue to the pedals, well when I was not falling off anyway



Which is kinda better than them sticking to the pedals even when you are falling off


----------



## Radius (26 Jan 2009)

I got the wellgo copies (think they're V8 copies), and they're really nice in a strange way. Got the black ones, and the paint _hasn't_ started coming off either 
Nice big platform, nice metal studs, comfy. £11.


----------



## Dinger (27 Jan 2009)

Heh, this is very true


----------



## Dinger (27 Jan 2009)

*Cubist*

Heh, this is very true


----------



## JonGW (2 Feb 2009)

Syncros Mental Chromo pedals. You feet will never slip and you will never need another set of pedals, You may however need another set of shins!!


----------



## potnoodle (6 Apr 2009)

If you want the best money can buy go for a set of Burgtec penthouse.


----------



## punkypossum (6 Apr 2009)

I had the wellgo fake v8's on my bike for ages, they worked really well and it took a long time till some of the paint started coming off...


----------

